
Ask HNs: How many of you still use old.reddit.com vs. new? - earth2mars
How many frequent redditors use new reddit vs old reddit?
======
ddingus
The stats on my sub indicate new Reddit is roughly 10 percent. Old reddit
desktop is slowly giving ground to mobile, where a surprising number just use
desktoo browser on mobile.

And that is how I prefer Reddit myself.

Multi subs are my primary reason.

------
grawlinson
90% of time on Reddit is spent via mobile app (iOS: Apollo, Android: Relay),
and the remainder (desktop) is old.reddit.com.

I can't stand the new interface, and the way that Reddit is heading is
basically Digg 3.0.

------
jdironman
This seems like a question that should be asked on Reddit.

